# My gorjius Princess ''mine''



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

this is my Beautifull Chocolate palomino/Taffy Pure Quarter Horse filly she is 3 years old.

In winter she goes Light pally in Summer she goes really dark and Dapply!!

Her show name is Hollywoods Gold mine
Her height is 15.1hh standing
Her age 3
Her breed QH
Her sire Docs Poco Gold
Her dam Ampra Jet Amber
Bred by Jezu Park Quarter horses.

ive owned her all her life and i love her soo sooo sooooo much!!

Luff ya ma baby girl mine xoxoxoxo

Hope you enjoy the pictures of her. from when she was a lil 1 running around.. till her being all big!!

Holly.


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

She is so beautiful! That's wonderful that you have owned her all her life. You two must be very close


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

She's a beautiful blonde! Ha.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My husbands mare will get that dark when she is carrying a colt. Lighter when she is carrying a filly. The vets find it very interesting!


----------



## Bucko (Dec 3, 2006)

Aw, she's beautiful. What a striking colour, I love it when Palominos are darker with the slight dapples. It's amazing that you've had her all her life, I can't imagine how awesome that must be.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

she's beautiful!!! I love her dapples!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love her colour, i'm a HUGE fan of pally's, they get me every time!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, thankyou for the nice Responces.
Im also a massive fan of palominos.

i love there colour from gold coin coloured to those chocolate/taffy like palominos.. 

A true palomino will go White in winter!!! i lernt that from a Paint and QH breeder!- i think its pretty cool  !

An update on my filly.

After 8+ months of her not being ridden on got on her.

i saddled her up.. done all that.. didnt lung her .. got on sat on her Scratched her whiter and she Automaticly licked my boot and i asked her to walk on and she didnt go 1 thing.
And on sunday i trotted her for the frist time! well since ages ago!. and that was her 4-5th time!!

Ive got some picture's i can show you.
Thankyou for Reading :lol: 

Holly x x x


----------



## Cedarsgirl (Dec 5, 2006)

Gorgeous horse.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Is the bit too big in the last picture?
Anyway! Looks like you have a best friend for life, arabianprincess. What a beautiful horse and a great job you have done. :wink:


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Kristy, I was wondering the same about the bit ^^

What a beautiful horse.. when I breed my first foal, I am going to keep it and train it up =) All the foals ive trained from birth to 3 years old have been my friends, and they were never mine  I would get so connected them be crushed when they were sold.

I plan on breeding Liberty to Dreamer to get my lovely baby <3 When the time is right =)

Again, your horse is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

HeyHey, 

Sorry i have not been on for a while.
Thankyou for your nice Responces!!

Hehe, Thats not her Bit!.. Its our friends horses.. becuase i forgot my bridle and used her's.
The helmet i have on isnt mine either. And neither is the halter, or the Saddle Cloth!!

All thats Mine is Me my horse, and My saddle HEHEEH!!!

Its a Horrible Bit!! i must say =(


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

she is beautiful


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is soooo pretty!


----------

